# Java String in Integer Umwandeln....



## Wolfman (29. Oktober 2001)

Java String in Integer Umwandeln....aber wie bitte hilfe

mfg Wolfman


----------



## Thomas Kuse (29. Oktober 2001)

also bei javascript wird KEINE explizite typumwandlung verlangt!!!

behandel den string einfach als integer und dann geht das.

wenn du ein paar probleme damit haben solltest, dann runde den string, und schon wird dir ein integer ausgegeben


----------



## Wolfman (29. Oktober 2001)

leider geht das nicht in Java ich benutz JDK1.3.1_01 :-(

mfg Wolfman


----------



## Thomas Kuse (30. Oktober 2001)

oh sorry ich hab statt java string java script gelesen!!

also in java gibt es solche sachen wie parseToInt() glaub ich!!

ansonsten probier mal das c++-übliche:

String text;
Int zahl;

text="9384hallo";
zahl=(int)text;


----------



## Moartel (30. Oktober 2001)

parseToInt() gibts nicht. Hab eben mal schnell in der Doku nachgeschaut. Habe aber leider nix gefunden mit dem man einen String in eine Zahl umwandeln kann. Bei den Funktionen von java.lang.String steht leider keine passende dabei, oder mir ist sie nicht aufgefallen. Du kannst ja selber noch mal nachsehen, sofern du das nicht schon selbst getan hast.
Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht habe ich die gleiche Frage vor vielleicht 4 oder 5 Monaten schon mal gestellt und damals auch keine Antwort erhalten. Da Java eine extrem streng typisierte Sprache ist kann ich mir gut vorstellen dass das nicht unbedigt einfach ist so etwas selber zu schreiben.

Da du das aber wahrscheinlich brauchst um eine Benutzereingabe zu verarbeiten würde ich mir mal ein Java-Programm von z.B. Sourceforge.net saugen und da mal nachsehen wie die so was lösen.
Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht habe ich in keinem der Bücher über Java mit denen ich mich beschäftigt habe eine Methode gefunden die das kann. Es ist anscheinend ein etwas schwierigeres Problem.


----------



## Wolfman (30. Oktober 2001)

Ich habs gefunden  hier ist der code

double zahl1=Double.valueOf( "33" ).doubleValue();

man kann statt die Double Klasse auch die Float und ect. ansprechen ich hab das gebraucht für ein prog für fir uni man muss einen Stinrg einlesen zb.: (3+5*10)/6+6*(4+3) und den rechnen lassenaber ich bin noch lang net fertig 
also trotzdem thx

mfg Wolfman


----------

